
Ask HN: How do I stop perfectionism from getting in the way of progress? - Jommi
I feel as if I am a natural perfectionists. No matter where I work, I want everything that I build to be perfect in meeting the needs of the users and outsmarting competitors in the market.<p>Yet I know that the problem with perfection is that it slows me down and can stop new ideas from being given a green light.<p>How do I fight this feeling of striving to be absolutely perfect?<p>How do I know when a feature is &quot;good enough&quot;?<p>Sidenote: This feeling is exacerbated by the fact that I also receive a lot of customer support messages, giving me insights into the problems they might have. Yet I know that a single user complaining about a feature should not be the reason to fix it.
======
zunzun
Prioritize.

